# newbie



## don34 (Sep 5, 2011)

hi all,
i am new here and new to steelhead fishing. i caught my first chrome this past spring by luck and i am hooked. i will be fishing alone this fall and reading everything i can to learn. i know getting out there and doing i will learn more. i am hoping that there is a nice person on here that is looking to take a rookie under thier wing. i will be fishing during the week more do to work schedule. i think i will be using jig and bobber to start, seems to be the easy way to get feet wet. im not sure when is the right time to start going for the chrome but i will be going out this week and starting. so any tips i can get on here would be great. and again if anyone is looking for a rookie to take under thier wing please let me know. 

goodluck to you all this fall


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction. Look under the Newbe sticky in this section and I am sure you will get a lot of your questions answered.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

You are going to have a blast, just be patient. It takes time, and it takes a lot of advice. Ask guys you see out on the water who seem to know what they're doing, most of us are very helpful. Yes its a little early right now, but I would go for it anyway. I know guys were out this weekend at the mouths of rivers trying for early fish staging, that's probably the only place you might find one right now. I haven't heard of any being caught yet. Go out anyway! Focus on learning the tributaries and focus on flow, water temps, water color, etc... so much to learn about reading the water. At some point you will learn to anticipate what certain streams will look like based on recent weather and flow gauges. You might as well start building that knowledge base now. Check out the River Flow Rates sticky at the top of the forum, that will get you started. Also like Golden1 said read the Newbie Sticky as well.

Good Luck


----------



## TheRockyRiverKid (Sep 6, 2011)

got out this evening to a creek. still a bit muddy but it was fun to be out there on a chilly day. nothing biting except a few creek chubs


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

don34 said:


> i think i will be using jig and bobber to start, seems to be the easy way to get feet wet.


Spoons are good this time of year, Little Cleos seem to be the favorite.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

brodg said:


> Spoons are good this time of year, Little Cleos seem to be the favorite.


+1 on spoons early for sure can't wait till they are staging but can't wait more for the run 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

what size of little cleo do you guys suggest I should go with? I have a few 3/4 oz little cleos from last year and they haven't get me any steelhead yet, are they too big? I have a couple 1/4 oz ones but they seem too small


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I like using the 2/5 oz little cleo. The main thing I think about when choosing bait size is the main forage size that time of year. Usually there are 2in emerald shad schools that the steelies will be most use to. So I generally try to get spoons and spinners around that size. But don't leave out those big 3/4 oz out of the mix. I like to through the bigger lures at times to get great long casts and also these work good with lower visibility water. Also good suggestions for lures are long narrow spoons with heavy profile for example krocadile spoons, these have a swivel built in and wobble differently at different speeds. Also with the built in swivel the line twist is minimal. Size #4 spinners work well at low light and low visibility. These work well due to slower retrieves and more vibration and reflective attraction. I give you this info simple because this is what I was told and what I learned in the past 8 years of fishing for them. And if you are anything like me you probably like to cast and retrieve baits rather than sitting and watching a float. Best of luck this year may see you out there. Promag.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I caught my first steelie ever on a 1/8 oz. lil cleo....but have had no luck with spoons since then lol.......and promag what is a 2in. Emerald shad?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> I caught my first steelie ever on a 1/8 oz. lil cleo....but have had no luck with spoons since then lol.......and promag what is a 2in. Emerald shad?
> 
> 
> He likely meant 2 inch emerald shiner.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I was real tired after a long day at work. Dont be too criticle I generally got the point across. And you will be happy to see in most of my posts there will be many typo errors. I like fishing and I may or may not have the best posts but I will still participate the best I can wether or not. And besides why does it matter I'm giving away my info to help. Maybe I should start speaking in tongues so others can't tel what the Hell I'm talking about.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

We all know he meant shiners c'mon guys let's all have fun 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know what you meant...just joshin around...don't take anything too serious on here or you will be pissed quite often..which river is closest to you promag?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I live closest to the cuyahoga. But I much rather drive to the grand and the creeks. I live in massillon and the only good fishing around is for bass. I've been burned out on the bass fishing. I generally like steelhead fishing and walleye. The past few years I been splitting the fall season between Saugeye and steelies. I've put several miles on my vehicle in search of good waters. I've been to the chagrin,cuyahoga,grand,conneaut,arcola,wheeler, my best has and always will be the grand. I like the variety of places to fish. From the harbor breakwall to the banks and the upper part for wading. 
I believe that the best fishing at least for numbers would be right when the leaves change and the nights get down into the mid to lower fourties. Early morning late evening. Good luck to all.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never had any luck in the grand but in its tribs I may have ; ).,I like the rocky for access and lots of big steelies..but I feel ya about the bass....it gets old and expensive

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

